# Seasonic X Series 750 W



## crmaris (Dec 20, 2012)

Despite having new Platinum PSUs available, Seasonic decided to keep some Gold units in their arsenal to provide an alternative to users that want an affordable high-end PSU at competitive pricing. In this review, we will evaluate the Seasonic X-750 that utilizes the company's latest KM3 platform.

*Show full review*


----------



## valentyn0 (Dec 10, 2013)

Weird, on newegg it's 290 $ What the..


----------



## DBGT (Feb 22, 2014)

This PSU is the best, look at price ratio performance it is the highest among Gold Plus PSUs


----------

